# ZAGREB | Public Transport



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Good afternoon everybody! I would like to present you the public transport in Zagreb. Zagreb PT consists of:

a) Trams
b) Buses
c) Suburban rail
d) A funicular
e) A cable car

Trams, the funicular and the cable car to the Sljeme mtn. above Zagreb are operated by ZET (Zagrebački električni tramvaj; Zagreb Electric Tram; www.zet.hr), suburban rail is operated by HŽ (Hrvatske željeznice; Croatian Railways; www.hznet.hr). all city buses are operated by ZET, while suburban buses can be operated by some private companies, too.

First part of this report will be rail vehicles: suburban rail, trams and the funicular.

*Suburban rail*

Suburban rail is operated by the 6 111 series of the HŽ EMU's. Currently, there are 21 of them, and they usually drive solo, rarely can they be seen coupled (because not all the stations are long enough, yet). They run mostly E-W through the city.
































































Not all stations and trains are so nice (infact, few are), but the situation is improving, with rebuilding (and prolonging) the stations, and modernizing the trains. Lately a lot has been said about buying new trains (which is an urgent need), but nothing specific yet.

Among the railfans, the trains are called "Mađar" (The Hungarian), because they've been produced by Ganz Mavag in Budapest.


*Trams*










First electric tram was inaugurated 18.8.1910. Currently there are 8 types of trams in operation.

1. Type 101 ("Stojadin"). Produced by ZET/ĐĐ Đuro Đaković, Slavonski Brod, Croatia




























In service from 1957 (first prototype 30.4.1951). 31 left, disappearing.

2. Type 201 ("Bik"). Produced by Đuro Đaković, Slavonski Brod, Croatia




























In service from 22.1.1974. 18 left.

3. Type 301 - ČKD KT4 ("Katica"). Produced by ČKD Praha, Czech Republic




























3a. 351 - ČKD KT4, thyristorized










In service from 1985. 51 in operation.

4. Type 401 - ČKD T4 ("Čeh")

Old livery:










New livery:










Often with commercials:










In service from 31.1.1977. 87 in operation.

5. Type 900. Produced by ĐĐ in the 80's. In service from 23.3.1993. There's only one, the prototype. Mass production never happened.










6. Type 901 - Düwag GT6 ("Genšer"). Came from Mannheim (Germany) in the 90's. There are two types. 5 trams called GT6 "Mannheimer" are slightly different (and include airconditioning  ) - second picture





























15 + 5 left. Disappearing.

7. Type 2100 ("Nova 17"). Produced by Končar (Zagreb, Croatia) from 1994, prototype 2101 (1994.) slightly differs from the rest of the series. These trams derived from the Type 201.














































In service from 1994. 16 in operation.

8. Type 2200. Produced by Crotram consortium (Končar + TŽV Gredelj, Zagreb, Croatia).









































































*( Picture by NT2200 - http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=79617&highlight=#79617 )*

In service from 2005. Currently 57 in operation (of 140 ordered)


These have been ALL the types used in Zagreb. I haven't mentioned the museum trams and the scrapped prototypes (if there will be an interest, tell me  )


The typical tram station in Zagreb looks like this:




















Some misc photos:

Two Czechs:










Usual traffic in the city (cars everywhere, disturbing the tram traffic :bash











95% of the tracks in the streets look like this:



















Mostly in a good condition, some parts need repairing, though.



*The funicular*


It is the shortest funicular in the world, connecting the Gornji grad (Upper town) with Ilica St.





















Most of the pics are from today 

Hope you enjoyed! :cheers:

edit. picture DSC_3104.jpg is not from 2007, but from 2006, my bad


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Snupix, nice presentation! Very detailed and exact.kay:


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

I love those trams, great pics!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

VERY good! I remember how I liked the trams in the pedestrian areas.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Realy great presentation!
Bravo! kay:


----------



## Realek (Mar 19, 2006)

Great stuff snupix!


----------



## Komandant Mark1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Good job snupix:applause:
Cant wait for the second part.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Komandant Mark1 said:


> Good job snupix:applause:
> Cant wait for the second part.


Thank you! Concerning the 2nd (bus) part, I don't get around so good there but I engaged the right people (an expert  ) with awesome Zagreb bus photos  :banana:


----------



## Ivan NL263 (Oct 4, 2005)

After a pretty long time, I'm back 

ZET buses, all the buses for public transport are made by M.A.N. and Mercedes-Benz.


......
Old stuff, to be replaced through the next 10-12 months, most of them are driving on suburban routes outside of Zagreb, so they can be hard to find sometimes.

MAN SL 200 (only 7 left, and disappearing)









MAN / Avtomontaža SU 220 (only 1 still in service)









MAN / Avtomontaža SG 220 (16 left)









Mercedes-Benz O 305 (a few left, maybe 5)
Mercedes-Benz O 305 G (still numerous, around 25-30, but they haven't got much time left)









MAN SL 202 (16 left)









MAN SG 242 (4 left)









Mercedes-Benz O 405 (3 pieces)



....
Not-so-old ones, mostly 1994-1998, all that were bought in operation, except for three of them

MAN NG 272/312 (A11) - 1994-1998 the first low-floor buses in Zagreb (NG 312 same as NG 272, only with more powerful engines), 32 pieces bought, one incidentally burnt

















MAN NM 152 (A05), 1994, four pieces bought, one sold

MAN / Eurobus EL 252/202/262 F (A17) - 1995-2000, body built by Eurobus Zagreb (now bankrupt), one of them built by TAZ Zagreb (also bankrupt); 12 pieces together









Mercedes-Benz O 405 GN - 1995-1998, 25 pieces

















MAN NM 222.2 - 1998, only 2 bought for the narrow streets in the center of the town









Mercedes-Benz / TAZ O 405 N - 1998, built by TAZ Zagreb, 5 pieces









Mercedes-Benz O 405 N, 1999 - 20 pieces bought, one burnt











...
Newer stuff, all that were bought in use

MAN NL 263 (A21), 1999, 20 pieces
MAN NL 263 (A21) (new livery), 2003, 14 pieces

























Mercedes-Benz Citaro (O 530), 2003-2004, 29 pieces

















MAN NG 313 (A23), 2003-2004, 12 pieces

















MAN SL 283 (A74), 2004; 8, bought for suburban transport









Mercedes-Benz Conecto (O 345); 2005, 8, also bought for suburban transport









Mercedes-Benz Citaro G (O 530 G), 2003,2006, 12 pieces

















MAN NM 223.2, 2006, 2 pieces









And the newest ones, driving around for only two months now, MAN Lion's City (A21, NL 313), 13 pieces

























More pics from me later, trams also...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome, thank you! :cheers:

Mod, please can you change the name of the thread as I PM'ed, thank you :cheers2:


----------



## Ivan NL263 (Oct 4, 2005)

snupix said:


> Awesome, thank you! :cheers:


No problem :cheers:


----------



## Komandant Mark1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hopefully, in a few years time, a three letter word will be added to this list:



> a) Trams
> b) Buses
> c) Suburban rail
> d) A funicular
> e) A cable car


*L-R-T*:yes:


----------



## Ivan NL263 (Oct 4, 2005)

One pic of the gondola lift


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Komandant Mark1 said:


> Hopefully, in a few years time, a three letter word will be added to this list:
> *L-R-T*:yes:


Hopefully, but no specific dates yet 

And last, but not least: The Sljeme Cable car! Built in 1963; one can wonder how it can still be operating. A miracle 

It is about to be replaced next year since (afaik) this is the last year that it can operate by law.










Nice views to the city (when there are no clouds like on this picture )


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Awsome, guys! kay:


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

Great job guys.thanks.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Hehe, those MAN busses is nostalgy for me. When I was younger, they were everywhere in Oslo. I dont remember when they changed.. I think it was in 1992 or something.

They have this typical MAN engine sound, hehe


----------



## Ljubljana City (Oct 11, 2005)

Great thread, neighbours!


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice thread


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Zagreb suburbs tram ride from Savska St. to Prečko terminal:


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I like this new tram a lot but I have some questions also:
How wide is the tram gauge in Zagreb, 1000mm?
How many km-s of tramway do you have?


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> How wide is the tram gauge in Zagreb, 1000mm?


1000 mm.



Rebasepoiss said:


> How many km-s of tramway do you have?


Don't know really. I'll answer as soon as I found out.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> How many km-s of tramway do you have?


Line 1 - 6 011 m
Line 2 - 10 892 m
Line 3 - 8 898 m
Line 4 - 12 593 m
Line 5 - 8 877 m
Line 6 - 10 410 m
Line 7 - 13 054 m
Line 8 - 8 348 m
Line 9 - 7 377 m
Line 11 - 11 989 m
Line 12 - 9 341 m
Line 13 - 11 368 m
Line 14 - 12 825 m
Line 15 - 2 711 m
Line 17 - 12 678 m

*Total 147,37 km*

There are some very interesting pictures here: www.zeljeznice.net


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i really like these new trams. but someone before said... the seats are too close to each other, and between them are the mechanisms of the wheels, and it's really uncomfortable for two people to sit. my legs allways end on the middle. i've heard they are going to fix this mistake, but nothing happened yet


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Regarding the TMK 2200, surely the improvements are about to come, not bad for a first version. Definitely a great option, love it.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Pictures from NT2200 and last one from nikola from:

http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3387&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3387&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3387&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75
http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=41483&highlight=detalji+2200#41483


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Few details from TMK2200:

Main computer:









Interior:









































































Face to face:









From crotram at http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=26300&highlight=detalji+2200#26300


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Passenger information system testing started today...


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

Is that held together with tape?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

milwaukee-københavn said:


> Is that held together with tape?


No, the tape holds the paper saying this is the testing example and is not working properly all the time. This is how it shall look in the end:

(this one is still missing the display):


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

uh... i've been waiting for this so long... this displays are very good thing, we should have put them long time ago... 
now, let's see how is this going to function, i'm a little bit sceptical...


----------



## brianlee (Oct 14, 2006)

Zagreb is beautiful. And it seems to have its own character that no other country can replicate. Well done on its public transport too! Hope to see more...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

brianlee said:


> Zagreb is beautiful. And it seems to have its own character that no other country can replicate. Well done on its public transport too! Hope to see more...


Thank you, we (from Croatia) will do our best to show all the news


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

snupix said:


> Thank you, we (from Croatia) will do our best to show all the news



nice to see peeps all around the world knowing about our little town


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Crotram is currently on testing in Helsinki, Finland. :cheers:








,



















Pictures are from http://www.raitio.org/news/uutiset.htm


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Those are really nice new trams! Wouldn't it be better, however, to have the seating along the window to allow greater room for seats and better use of the interior?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Those are really nice new trams! Wouldn't it be better, however, to have the seating along the window to allow greater room for seats and better use of the interior?


It's not possoble to have it that way above the bogies, because you have to put the wheels somewhere (and the gauge is 1000mm). However, the new series that will be delivered to Zagreb any time now will have differently arranged seats on that part of the tram.

The rest of the tram has seats like this:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Living in Zagreb: Public Transportation*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Bikes on King Tomislav Square:



















by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Screen that shows the arrival of trams:



















by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Zagreb tram at night


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Winter in Zagreb (Zima u Zagrebu)*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb Tram - Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some photos of the Zagrebian public transport:



Kpc21 said:


> Zagrzeb. Przywitał mnie... tym:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Tatra KT4YU*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:



> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ders-called-for-zagreb-airport-tram-line.html
> 
> *Tenders called for Zagreb airport tram line*
> 25 Nov 2016
> ...


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*TMK 2200 tram*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New tram line is proposed:
https://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/nova...u-put-do-grada-bit-ce-nam-upola-kraci-1232483


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Still no tram route to Zračna luka in 2020?


----------



## Jacky93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Wasn’t there talk of a Zagreb Metro once upon a time?


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Zagreb grinder tram is not often to see riding in the streets.


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

*Croatia , Zagreb tram 2021*


----------

